# 3rd go - just started nortethisterone - very fed up



## BobbyD (Jan 27, 2014)

I am 42 and just starting my 3rd (and probably final) IVF attempt. My first 2 attempts both ended with 3 embryos getting to blastocyst which I am told is very good. The 2nd time was tough I had 46 follicles, 26 eggs, 21 fertilized and ended up with 3. The were worried about over stimulation but I wasn't too bad, just a bit bloated and in pain after the eggs taken.  I have just started treatment with CRGH who I have a lot of confidence in as I actually feel like they are listening to me, they think I have symptoms of PCOS  and have just started me on my next program which looks like it will take 4 months - norethisterone, egg collection, break month including hysceroscopy and endometrial scratch, norethisterone then embyro transfer.  I don't really know why I am on a longer protocol.  I am very nervous this time because I feel it is our last chance and seem to be struggling, I just feel very down on the norethisterone. I don't mean to moan, as I am sure a lot of people have had it worse than me, just looking for support really. My friends and partner are great but it is really difficult to explain how you are feeling. Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

to FF, BobbyD!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

 and 

Dinna


----------



## aggie123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi BobbyD, I'm sure we all know the feeling.... sometimes I ask myself 'Why me?' but on the other hand it could be worse so a good tactic is that you imagine something majorly worse and then you see things in a different light (...I know, my tactic anyway...  )
I usually feel really down and I am angry with the universe but .. heyho, life goes on doesn't it?! 
Originally we were to only have three goes at ivf, I promised myself if nothing comes of those, that will be it. Hopefully this is it for you and best of luck    but don't put extra pressure on yourself thinking this is the last go. Worst comes to worst you can always have another go. Not sure whether you are self funding or NHS but I think if there is a will there will be a way. 
We had 5 self-funded cycles with my ex DH, after which I said never ever again. Two years later here I am having another go with my new partner  .... life is full of funny twists and turns. 
xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bobby.

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck    for your treatment.

Take Care

Dory
xxx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Hi Bobby

I really relate to how you're feeling. It's so hard to get the motivation and positivity after disappontment. There are a few of us in the same boat chatting over here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=317110.0 Come join us xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi bobby I am 43 and starting my last ivf 3rd time. I have paid privately and spent 17000 k one more own egg go. I start dr tomorrow x


----------



## BobbyD (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your supportive comments, it brings a tear to my eye. I am seeing my hypnotist tomorrow, he always helps me put things in perspective. I haven't quite worked out how to respond to individual posts at the moment as this is my first time on a forum but thanks again I will have a look at the linkx


----------



## BobbyD (Jan 27, 2014)

Finished norethisterone and feel so much better.
excited now x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad you're feeling better and good luck   !


Dory
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome to FF  so sorry your last cycles failed 
I hope that by finding FF for support and your clinic taking you on the long protocol, this cycle is the one to bring your dream, keep posting your not alone 

  


~Dizzi~


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Bobby

Your plan sound sensible - get the eggs out ASAP and form embies then make sure everything is good before putting them back.  You realize your age is against you so you understandably  want to get on with it.  However, you have plenty of reserve based on how many eggs were collected so you can perhaps afford to' play the lottery' for a bit as regards the numbers  ( to find the good 'one/s'): I only ever had 4 maximum eggs and never made it to day 5 so small chance of finding the 'one'!

Alternative is pay for PGD or EEVA to select the 'one'. Have you thought about PGD or EEVA abroad or a Tandem Cycle - much cheaper than UK? 
Good Luck 
TC x


----------

